# A 2.9gb FreeBSD 9.0 64bit VM Image with X11 etc. Too big for sharing?



## wpostma (Nov 23, 2012)

I used the FreeBSD 9.0 VMWARE image that starts at a very trim 280 megs, and installed X11, xfce and Chromium, using ports, plus other stuff, including OpenVmTools, Git, Subversion, and Mercurial. Python, Perl, etc.

Now my image is at 2.9 gb zipped.  Is that too large for uploading to a VMWARE Appliances website, or shall I upload this up something like the VMWARE Solution Exchange:

https://solutionexchange.vmware.com/store/category_groups/19

Note that I see only fairly OLD FreeBSD images up there.

If I knew how to trim this image back down again before uploading I would do so. I would ideally like a 64 bit X11/XFCE/OpenVMTools image to fit in less than 1 gb, but I don't know if that's reasonable.  XFCE pulls in a lot of dependencies.  To build OpenVmTools I had to pull /usr/src from subversion to build, but I subsequently deleted /usr/src, and I'm still at 2.9 gb.

Warren


----------



## wpostma (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm downloading this right now...

http://www.pcbsd.org/downloadISO.php

If it's got everything all built in there already including a decent web browser and desktop at 2.4 GB then I'll give up now. 

W


----------

